# Cleaning up the board



## bent20

Can something be done about all of the spam and garbage posts we've been seeing in recent days? I'm worried it's going to get a lot worse.


----------



## goindystate

we've tried posting on "Ye old Sycamore Pub" bent, but to no avail. 

the administators have given up, pretty sad stuff here.


----------



## Indians1

How hard is it to just delete the posts?  This is ridiculous!


----------



## Superfan312

I delete posts every day, but security features need to be installed to keep the spammers out.


----------



## goindystate

superfan, do you have any way to contact the administrators so they can get this board fixed, like soon? this is dreadful. 



Superfan312 said:


> I delete posts every day, but security features need to be installed to keep the spammers out.


----------



## Superfan312

Not really, just a PM, but anyone can do that.


----------



## BlueSycamore

It's a shame it has come to this but need a more strict login policy.  One that requires a verified email address along with more personal information.  It takes some of the autonomy out but seems to be necessary.


----------



## ISUCC

Bump, gotta keep this up top, maybe the Amdin's will see it finally!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

They would actually have to get on the board to see it.  FireMedic was on ONCE last week, but I haven't seen Svoboda's name for months.  Geez, I think the admins got mad that there weren't 7,000 posts a day on here, and gave up on it.  Shame...:naughty:


----------



## ISUCC

bump, help, help


----------



## Superfan312

Can the mods at least be given the power to ban users, so we can at least clean up all of these spamming users?


----------

